# Suche Need for Speed Alternative



## Christian91 (27. August 2018)

Hallo gibt es Rennspiele mit noch relativ guter Grafik mit einer Story und recht viel Auto und Tuning Auswahl, mit ner vernünftigen Steuerung und mit Schadensmodellen und den ganzen?


Also die Frage wäre halt da was ihr empfehlen könntet?

Auch mit einer offenen Spielwelt


----------



## Stormado (27. August 2018)

Am ehesten würde mir hier The Crew 1 einfallen. Man hat eine extrem große offene Spielwelt. Die Story ist einigermaßen lang, aber ein wenig kitschig. Muss einem gefallen, wenn es im echte "Gangster" geht.

Aber auch danach hat man für weitere 30-100 und mehr Stunden zu tun. Es gibt hunderte verschiedene Tests, Fraktionsrennen, welche durchaus 2 Stunden dauern können usw. Tuning hat man recht viel, sowohl für Leistung, als auch Optik. Das Schadensmodell ist in Ordnung, aber nicht mit richtigen Simulationen vergleichbar, da dieses nur optisch ausfällt.

Die Steuerung gefällt auch nicht jedem, musst du testen.

Ich selber habe das Spiel extrem gerne gespielt und kann es empfehlen.


----------



## Apollon2000 (27. August 2018)

Race Driver Grid!

Grafik sicherlich nicht mehr die Beste aber Spielspaß war für mich damals extrem hoch.

Multiplayer auch möglich!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. August 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob man es noch bekommt.
Juiced 1 und 2.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. August 2018)

Race Drive Grid 1 & 2 oder Projekt Cars das mehr in Simulation geht! Ist aber auch cool.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. August 2018)

Forza Horizon 3 und 4 muss man eigentlich auch nennen. Ist ja auch Arcade.


----------



## Isrian (27. August 2018)

Eigentlich ja, nur ist die Story da schon echt etwas dürftig.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. August 2018)

Weil die Story in NFS besser ist 
Ja Rennspiele sind bekannt für super Storys


----------



## Isrian (28. August 2018)

Dürftig im Sinne von nicht existent meinte ich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. August 2018)

Hmm ja. Aber es sind ja auch RENNspiele und keine Storyspiele. Auch beim letzten NFS war die Story ja auch kaum vorhanden. Ich finde da geben sich die Spiele nicht viel.


----------



## Stormado (29. August 2018)

Da hat halt The Crew 1 noch mit eine der besten "Storys"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. August 2018)

Die ist auch nicht so toll, habe mir nach dem Anfang doch mehr erhofft, aber stimmt schon, das ist so im großen und ganzen die beste Story. Zumindest fällt mir kein Rennspiel ein wo da besser ist.


----------



## Stormado (29. August 2018)

Daher habe ich das extra in "" geschrieben 

Mir fällt spontan eben kein aktuelles Rennspiel ein, welches eine Story hat. Außer eben irgendein NfS oder TC1. Allerdings ist die Story aber eh wurscht. Was am meisten bindet sind - für mich - open worlds. Da kann ich eben nur  TC1, TC2 oder FH empfehlen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. August 2018)

The Crew 2 habe ich noch nicht. Aber steht noch auf der Wunschliste. Nur lade ich ungerne große Spiele mit meiner Bambusleitung runter, warte ja auf mein FTTH...
Dann werden einige Spiele Downloads nachgeholt


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2018)

Naja The Crew 2 sind nur 24,6GB ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. August 2018)

Nur. Kann man leicht sagen wenn man schnelles Internet hat. Bei mir dauert das im Moment aber noch zwischen knappe 10 Stunden bis bestenfalls (der nie eintritt) knappe 3 Stunden. Mein Hybrid DSL schwankt so sehr das es wirklich nicht toll ist solche Downloads zu starten. Es gibt aber schon Licht am Ende des Tunnels, am Montag soll das Kabel kommen, dann kann es ja nicht mehr so lange dauern bis ich damit online bin. Die paar Wochen/Monate halte ich schon noch aus. 
Dann dauert der Download knappe 18 min...


----------



## ak1504 (31. August 2018)

"Nur" im Vergleich zu Forza aber das sieht man auch deutlich an der Grafik.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. August 2018)

Ja ok Forza 7 war richtig krass. Wenn ich die Store Probleme mitrechne dauerte der Download eine Woche. Immer wieder Abbruch, Neustart des Downloads, Abbruch usw.
Bis ich mich an den Support wendete und dann der Download endlich durchlief. Gute 25 Stunden...

Nein Nein nein. So langsames Internet (Und ich habe ja noch nicht mal das langsamste) ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Stormado (2. September 2018)

Ich habe über Steam 65 GB für GTA V mit einer 700 KBit-Leitung geladen. Das war eine volle Woche und ging auch. Mit 10 Stunden für 24 GB wäre ich wahnsinnig froh gewesen. Von daher sehe ich bei dir kein Problem


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. September 2018)

Uff ja das ist schon krass. 
Wenn der PC (der zwar leise ist) im selben Zimmer ist wo man auch schläft ist es nicht toll wenn der läuft wenn man schlafen will. Vom kosten/nutzen Faktor mal abgesehen. Warum soll der PC für einen lächerlichen Download einen Tag oder mehr laufen? Das ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 

Morgen wird das Kabel schon mal eingeblasen. Dauert also nicht mehr lang bis ich mit 200 (hätte jetzt schon gerne mehr) Mbit/s runterladen kann.


----------



## V3CT0R (6. September 2018)

@Blackvoodoo: Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit der Leitung aus? Oder bist jetzt alles am runterladen? ALLES?


----------



## facehugger (6. September 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo: Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit der Leitung aus? Oder bist jetzt alles am runterladen? ALLES?


Der is grad so am saugen, das selbst für ein kleines Pöstchen hier kein einziges Bit mehr übrigbleibt

Gruß


----------



## V3CT0R (6. September 2018)

Apropos "NfS Alternative": Habe gerade ein Tuningvideo von "Super Street - The Game" gesehen. Leider noch keine Reviews...
Kennt das wer?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. September 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo: Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit der Leitung aus? Oder bist jetzt alles am runterladen? ALLES?





facehugger schrieb:


> Der is grad so am saugen, das selbst für ein kleines Pöstchen hier kein einziges Bit mehr übrigbleibt
> 
> Gruß


Hehe schön wärs. Das Kabel ist zwar schon da, aber noch nicht gespleist ( Spleissen (Fernmeldetechnik) – Wikipedia ) und auch noch nicht angeschlossen. Ich habe die Fritz Box noch nicht. Und auch noch keinen Umschalt Termin. 
Es wird noch paar Wochen  dauern. Ich vermute mal das erst wenn alle in der Gemeinde das Kabel im Haus haben, wird es weitergehen. Und das dauert halt noch z.b. ist unser Nachbar noch eine ganze Woche im Urlaub, so lange kann da auch keiner das Kabel einblasen. 

Aber, das Ende des langsamen Internets ist in Sicht. Und das ist schon mal gut so 

Und das ich nicht gleich geantwortet habe, tja Urlaub ist auch bei mir vorbei. Es wird wieder Geld verdient. Da ist man nicht mehr 24/7 online erreichbar...


----------

